# Oh look, Jet Li has a new website



## Xue Sheng (Dec 29, 2017)

JetLi.com

I have just skimmed it, mainly because I just discovered it existed, but it appears to be geared more towards martial arts than the movies.

and he is looks a lot different too.

Then






Now


----------



## JowGaWolf (Dec 29, 2017)

lol.. what's up with that wrinkled shirt Looks like it's going to be a good website.

I found Master Wong in it.  It's always good to see different sides of "YouTube" personalities.  It puts the Master Wong bashing into perspective.
Story of Master Wong: Martial Arts Teacher and Philanthropist


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 29, 2017)

Also on the site

Jet Li new Taiji film GSD Gong Shou Dao


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 29, 2017)

Never really been a big fan of jet Li movies. I mean I have nothing against him just never really watched many. I've seen lethal weapon 4 he was a decent villain in that and I saw him in forbidden kingdom with jackie chan, the movie was good but the fights were poor in my opinion, way to much wire work for a movie featuring those 2.


I did however catch unleashed a couple weeks ago and that was pretty good. Good brutal choreography and some decent acting from Li


----------



## KabutoKouji (Jan 2, 2018)

as someone who practices TaiJiJuan, I am pleased in general by his gsd thing which I think will promote TaiJiJuan globally better


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 2, 2018)

KabutoKouji said:


> as someone who practices TaiJiJuan, I am pleased in general by his gsd thing which I think will promote TaiJiJuan globally better



Don't get me wrong, I like Jet Li, but being a long time taiji guy, traditional Yang with some Chen and a dash of Wu and Sun..... I am not so sure what his GSD will do just yet. And to be honest I am not sure what it is truly about yet either, but it has me interested. However I do beleive his (and Jack Ma's) TaijiZen is not at all good for Taijiquan. 

However I was surprised to discover that Jack Ma has been a Chen Taijiquan practitioner since 2009 and wants to be remembered as a Chen Taiji guy and not a business magnate, philanthropist, internet and technology entrepreneur, who is the founder and executive chairman of Alibaba Group.


----------



## KabutoKouji (Jan 2, 2018)

yeah no I did not mean that I think the system itself is necessarily going to be great, but that in general it's promotion of TaiJiJuan is a good thing overall hopefully


----------



## kunetao (Oct 15, 2018)

Wow ... he is looking old ...  cool mini movie


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 15, 2018)

kunetao said:


> Wow ... he is looking old ...  cool mini movie



HEY!!!!! watch it there @kunetao....He's younger than I am.....


----------



## kunetao (Oct 16, 2018)

LOL .... I'm not far behind either


----------



## FriedRice (Oct 21, 2018)

kunetao said:


> Wow ... he is looking old ...  cool mini movie



He had some kind of serious illness and/or disease, I think. He was looking worse, so this bald picture is a big improvement. Poor guy. One of the best chopsocky movie was, The Shaolin Temple. That movie had everything and good acting too.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 21, 2018)

FriedRice said:


> He had some kind of serious illness and/or disease, I think. He was looking worse, so this bald picture is a big improvement. Poor guy. One of the best chopsocky movie was, The Shaolin Temple. That movie had everything and good acting too.



Jet LI has Hyperthyroidism


----------

